
Dayjs, 2kb immutable date wrapper with similar Moment.js API - iamkun
https://github.com/xx45/dayjs
======
iamkun
I like moment.js, but it is too large (64kb). Maybe I just need the basic core
apis, so here comes Day.js.

~~~
CyanLite2
MomentJS is closer to 500kB when you account for all the international locales
that it includes by default.

